# Can you come out tonight and install a heater for me??



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I get a call at 5.30 tonight and I have already been playing " "Duck Commander" all day long......the guy tells me he has a water heater on the second floor of a office building and it feeds a beauty salon on the first floor and they need hot water tomorrow..... He says its up on a platform....

I tell him to send me some pictures to my phone and I had to laugh at the set up.. I told him to call around because it was gonna be at least a 3 man job to get this done tomorrow.... I said that maybe Ben F would send 4 guys out tonight and they would install something for maybe 5k..

then the little sweet heart from the beauty salon calls me and starts to rag on my ass about how she needs hot water by tomorrow morning for her customers...

I tell her its not gonna happen with me and she needs to scream and holler at the dumbass landlord for ever installing a water heater like this in the first place..........

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XvJ8lR8OC3RkdsNnYwN2tvMzhZRmx5dTlnSjJveHN0Rjdz/view?usp=sharing


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XvJ8lR8OC3ZWZmanhBZUpCVXY3SVJmeXN5bmI1cUhiWmc4/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

That's why I don't answer the phone after 5 o'clock or on weekends, I don't want to hear the sob stories. If they leave a message I'll call them in the morning. I have enough work lined up during normal business hours and I'm not going out after hours. When I worked for a company I hated being on call. When I went solo I decided never after hours or only rarely scheduled Saturday appointments.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> That's why I don't answer the phone after 5 o'clock or on weekends, I don't want to hear the sob stories. If they leave a message I'll call them in the morning. I have enough work lined up during normal business hours and I'm not going out after hours. When I worked for a company I hated being on call. When I went solo I decided never after hours or only rarely scheduled Saturday appointments.



I totally agree with you about after hours calls,, especially some bull**** like this... 

but on the other hand I made about 1500 last night and was home by 10.30 Duck commander says "Quack Quack" :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Aw c'mon Mark, that is an easy job....one man for {2} hrs. tops! In fact it's so easy, the landlord was going to do it but he was busy.

On a serious note, when someone tells me "Oh, my husband was going to do it, but he doesn't have time." what they are really saying is: it shouldn't cost too much. I have learned to read between the lines.....:yes:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain cleaning, I'm 24/7, but I don't answer after 5 unless it's one of my big customers. If it's sounds like they want it done Now, I'll call back to see if they want to pay the after hours fee or wait. Now if someone calls me at 10am and I can't get there till sometime after 5 I will still charge day rates. It's not their fault I'm so damn busy.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

I pulled a 14 hour day replacing a section of low pressure boiler piping at a hospital. Some folks you just have to cater to. 
We have 24 hr on call. Unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

As long as a residential heater isn't flooding, it's not an after hours emergency. If someone wants to pay a few extra hundred bucks... I'd consider it. As it is, between my Master and my customers I'm lucky to be home to play with my kid and puppy instead of either just tucking him in, or missing out all together.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> As long as a residential heater isn't flooding, it's not an after hours emergency. If someone wants to pay a few extra hundred bucks... I'd consider it. As it is, between my Master and my customers I'm lucky to be home to play with my kid and puppy instead of either just tucking him in, or missing out all together.


A few hundred? If they need it that bad offer them a price for a normal install plus a couple thousand to ruin your weekend/evening. Add them together and fire off a price. Let the customer decide.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> A few hundred? If they need it that bad offer them a price for a normal install plus a couple thousand to ruin your weekend/evening. Add them together and fire off a price. Let the customer decide.



That evening I told them to call Ben F and see if they would drop all the sump pump calls and come to their aid.. I said that Ben would probably be chargeing them probably around 5k tonight and 4 guys could probably get this done in a fast manner by morning... I dont think the landlord would pay that just to keep the salon people happy


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Funny how they can manage 'overnight' after a price worth your time is given.


----------

